# steamcmd under FreeBSD 11 with linux_base-c7



## Airost (Nov 26, 2017)

Hi,

I have reinstalled FreeBSD to 11.1 and installed again steamcmd and linux_base-c7. Also I have installed all ports from /usr/ports/devel/linux...
Everytime I am trying to run `./steamcmd_freebsd.sh`
I get a message:

```
Redirecting stderr to '/root/Steam/logs/stderr.txt'
Looks like steam didn't shutdown cleanly, scheduling immediate update check
[  0%] Checking for available updates...
[----] Verifying installation...
Steam Console Client (c) Valve Corporation
-- type 'quit' to exit --
Loading Steam API...opensslconnection.cpp (1393) : Assertion Failed: unable to load trusted SSL root certificates
OK.
```
When I ignore above message I login anonymous and I get below message:

```
Connecting anonymously to Steam Public...net.cpp (1913) : Assertion Failed: Unable to set default socket options, error 22
net.cpp (1913) : Assertion Failed: Unable to set default socket options, error 22
net.cpp (1913) : Assertion Failed: Unable to set default socket options, error 22
net.cpp (1913) : Assertion Failed: Unable to set default socket options, error 22
net.cpp (1913) : Assertion Failed: Unable to set default socket options, error 22
net.cpp (1913) : Assertion Failed: Unable to set default socket options, error 22
Retrying. . .
```
If I ignore above message and I try to run for example Counter-Strike 1.6 Dedicated Server from what it downloads I get below message:

```
/usr/local/etc/steamcmd/SteamApps # ./hlds_linux
Error:libsteam_api.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
Unable to load engine, image is corrupt.
```
or

```
/usr/local/etc/steamcmd/SteamApps # ./hlds_run
Auto-restarting the server on crash

Console initialized.
Using breakpad crash handler
Setting breakpad minidump AppID = 70
Forcing breakpad minidump interfaces to load
dlopen failed trying to load:
/root/.steam/sdk32/steamclient.so
with error:
/root/.steam/sdk32/steamclient.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
Looking up breakpad interfaces from steamclient
Calling BreakpadMiniDumpSystemInit
FATAL ERROR (shutting down): W_LoadWadFile: couldn't load gfx.wad
```
I have all file systems mounted etc. followed some tutorials online. Nothing seems to work. Any advise?

Thanks


----------



## Airost (Nov 26, 2017)

Link to tutorial is here 
https://wiki.jc-mp.com/Server/Getting_started/FreeBSD_Server
I have used his script for freebsd steam


----------



## Vovas (Mar 14, 2018)

I have the same problem


```
root@beast:/home/vovas # bash steam/steambsd.sh
Redirecting stderr to '/root/Steam/logs/stderr.txt'
[  0%] Checking for available updates...
[----] Verifying installation...
Steam Console Client (c) Valve Corporation
-- type 'quit' to exit --
Loading Steam API...opensslconnection.cpp (1488) : Assertion Failed: unable to load trusted SSL root certificates
OK.

Steam>ELF binary type "0" not known.
ELF binary type "0" not known.
ELF binary type "0" not known.


Steam>login anonymous

Connecting anonymously to Steam Public...net.cpp (1917) : Assertion Failed: Unable to set default socket options, error 22
net.cpp (1917) : Assertion Failed: Unable to set default socket options, error 22
net.cpp (1917) : Assertion Failed: Unable to set default socket options, error 22
net.cpp (1917) : Assertion Failed: Unable to set default socket options, error 22
net.cpp (1917) : Assertion Failed: Unable to set default socket options, error 22
net.cpp (1917) : Assertion Failed: Unable to set default socket options, error 22
net.cpp (1917) : Assertion Failed: Unable to set default socket options, error 22
net.cpp (1917) : Assertion Failed: Unable to set default socket options, error 22
net.cpp (1917) : Assertion Failed: Unable to set default socket options, error 22
net.cpp (1917) : Assertion Failed: Unable to set default socket options, error 22
net.cpp (1917) : Assertion Failed: Unable to set default socket options, error 22
net.cpp (1917) : Assertion Failed: Unable to set default socket options, error 22
net.cpp (1917) : Assertion Failed: Unable to set default socket options, error 22
net.cpp (1917) : Assertion Failed: Unable to set default socket options, error 22
net.cpp (1917) : Assertion Failed: Unable to set default socket options, error 22
Retrying. . .
```
I think the problem with root certificates


Airost said:


> Link to tutorial is here
> https://wiki.jc-mp.com/Server/Getting_started/FreeBSD_Server
> I have used his script for freebsd steam


So, I use this script and errors doesn't dissapeared 
Any solution?


----------



## jrronimo (May 24, 2018)

I'm having the same problem. steamcmd used to work, but is now having problems. I don't know where to start to troubleshoot this, unfortunately.


----------



## MotorBoater12 (Jun 14, 2018)

I am also having this problem.  Has anyone been able to get it to work?


----------



## jrronimo (Jun 14, 2018)

Before I start, I'm using this version of SteamCMD: https://github.com/Pricetx/Scripts/blob/master/steamcmd_freebsd.sh -- I checked this against the official linux steamcmd pretty recently and it still seems pretty similar.

Anyway, when I run it, I still get a lot of the net.cpp errors, but it still seems to be running. I'm mostly ignoring them to see if it still works. I was able to do a login and update, there are just a lot of net.cpp errors...

That said, my Insurgency server doesn't work anymore, but I don't know if that's the fault of Steam, FreeBSD, or the Linux compatibility layer...


----------



## jrronimo (Jun 15, 2018)

Update: User error on my part.  Insurgency was binding to an IP address I didn't realize my server was using (in addition to the one I wanted it to have).

So far as I can tell, despite the net.cpp errors, everything IS working okay. From Twitter:


> And yes, maybe the warning/error you see is unrelated to the bug you have had encountered, but the reason is of course having that socket-option unimplemented in out Linuxulator...
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1007728479780077569


----------

